# L' Osservatore ( revisionato e più corto )



## scrittore (7 Maggio 2012)

Questa mattina il telefono ha squillato presto.
  E’ Lorenzo che tenta di rintracciarmi.
  Gli affari con la  Arkham sembrano andare bene. L’attività elettorale è iniziata da un po’ ma il mio team è riuscito a mettere su un prototipo in grado di dare già i primi sondaggi.
  Ovviamente, sono state manipolate le fonti. 
  Ovviamente, ho fatto di tutto per tenere traccia delle modifiche, e dei dati originali.
  Ovviamente Lorenzo di tutto questo non sa nulla e forse è proprio per questo che mi chiama. 
  Ha ragione a farsi sentire. 
  L’alternarsi della luce del mio display luminoso è in perfetta sintonia con i miei pensieri.

  Tuttavia c’è qualcosa che non quadra. Mi guardo attorno ma non noto nulla di particolarmente strano.
  La sensazione di essere osservato ce l’avevo già da un po’. Ad essere sincero.
  All’inizio pensai fosse colpa di Anna, dei suoi buongiorno a colazione o del suo sguardo che non mi lasciava andare nemmeno dopo aver chiuso la porta di casa alle spalle.
  Tuttavia la sensazione continuava ancora. Si presentava a caso durante la giornata e spariva solo la sera, quando mi addormentavo da solo al buio sotto le lenzuola. 
  Aspetto a rispondere, infine riattacco e mi avvio verso la sede della Maxwell &Co.
  Al mio arrivo vengo accolto da una segretaria bionda vestita in beige. 

  <Il Direttore l’attende nel suo ufficio. > sentenzia. 

  Mi avvio senza dire una parola verso la stanza di Giulia, fatta di parquette e di biblioteche pieni zeppi di libri di giurisprudenza. 
La trovo seduta dietro una scrivania in vetro. Gli occhi verdi nascosti da una montatura nera, in contrasto con i suoi capelli ma perfettamente intonati al suo tailleur grigio perla. 
  Ci sono persone il cui magnetismo non muta col passare del tempo.
  Giulia alza la testa e mi guarda ed io, come tutte le volte che lo fa, resto per un instante senza parole.

<Allora, vuoi spiegarmi cosa sta succedendo? > mi dice in torno serio. Irragionevolmente calmo.

  “Cosa vuoi che stia succedendo? Tengo ai nostri affari. Questo succede. Ho pensato che due donne ti creassero meno problemi, per questo ho messo Alessandra al posto mio a gestire le attività che seguiva Anna, per farti stare più tranquilla. Tu piuttosto, perché diavolo ti è venuto in mente di mettere quella specie di sarcofago incravattato al posto di tuo e di Anna? Non ti sei accorta di come la guardava alla riunione? Praticamente siamo punto e accapo.” 

  Invece  il suo tono di voce rimase calmo e capii che lo scopo della riunione era di tutt’altra portata. 

  <Non parlavo della tua nuova puttana che paghi per farmi stare tranquilla e comunque l’avvocato Andrea sta gestendo solo temporaneamente le attività con la tua azienda, perché sto lavorando a qualcosa di più importante in questo periodo.>
  “ A cosa? “  le domandai. 

  Giulia continuo a restare calma, si tolse gli occhiali e si alzo dalla sedia. Venne accanto a me, abbassandosi fino a sentire la sua voce sussurrarmi all’orecchio. 
  Quasi contemporaneamente sentii la sua mano risalire la mia gamba fino a incontrare la tasca dei pantaloni. 

  <Qualcuno mi ha detto che ti stai infilando in una situazione grossa. Molto grossa. Non so fino a che punto sei già coinvolto, se non vuoi dirmelo non fa niente ma voglio che tu faccia attenzione. 
  Faccio l’avvocato da cosi tanti anni che ho capito che certa gente casca sempre in piedi, non importa quanto bene sai difenderti. Quindi, senza tirar fuori le solite sparate del cazzo, semplicemente ti dico di fare attenzione. > 

  Rimasi in silenzio. In effetti non sapevo cosa dire. 
  <Ora vattene, se qualcuno ti chiede qualcosa digli che abbiamo parlato dei nuovi responsabili delle attività del software legale. Digli pure che abbiamo litigato se vuoi, ma non farti uscire una sola sillaba di quello che ti ho detto in questa stanza. > 
  “Grazie Giulia.” 

  Era tutto quello che riuscii a dirle. Gli uomini sono banali. Pensano di gestire situazioni più grandi di loro. Si sentono padroni del mezzo. Come un bambino sulla sua prima bicicletta che fila via dritto, sicuro  e inconsapevole che dietro di lui, qualcuno più grande lo sta osservando e guida le sue azioni. 
  Io non ero differente da loro.
  Ma una volta uscito dalla Maxwell & Co. questa volta lo notai, il bambino grande che mi seguiva da dietro dico.
  Ovviamente non saprei dire chi fosse, ma mi stava guardando da dentro il finestrino di un auto nera. 
  Appena si accorse di me chiuse il vetro e andò via. 
  La sensazione di essere osservato si riaccese, divenne più intensa, più viva.
  Misi le mani in tasca per cercare il telefono, volevo chiamare qualcuno, Lorenzo o Anna. 
  Invece mi ritrovai tra le mani un pacchetto regalo con tanto di bigliettino di auguri. Era un registratore ambientale digitale. 
  E poi. Poi c’è _l’amore inaspettato._ 
  L’amore inaspettato è una frase trovata in un falso biglietto di auguri. Scritta proprio dalla persona che per anni ha sempre goduto nell’essere la tua rivale numero uno.

_“Buon compleanno. Con affetto. Giulia”_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Con tutto il bene che ti si può volere: stavolta hai scritto troppo. Manco inizio a leggere, sorry


----------



## scrittore (7 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2058 ha detto:
			
		

> Con tutto il bene che ti si può volere: stavolta hai scritto troppo. Manco inizio a leggere, sorry


purtroppo hai ragione...ma col tempo a disposizione non sono riuscito a sintetizzare ulteriormente,  magari ritocco un po' qua e la in questi gionri anzichè andare avanti  

ma grazie di cuore per avermo dato ugualmente il tuo parere


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

uff..........è lunga.......tra un po la leggo...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Mmmm, letto.

E allora?


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2066 ha detto:
			
		

> Mmmm, letto.
> 
> E allora?



letto pure io....

mi sa che è il suo compleanno e voleva farcelo sapere....

Tanti auguri scrittore:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Opppsss! Che sbadato!

Altro che manager, non sarò mai nemmeno un segretario tuttofare 


Auguri Scrittore? Quante primavere? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

" Come un bambino sulla sua prima bicicletta che fila via dritto, sicuro e inconsapevole che dietro di lui, qualcuno più grande lo sta osservando e guida le sue azioni. 
Io non ero differente da loro."

Secondo me come paragone non fila bene...
Un bambino in bici si immagina sia seguito da padre, madre o fratelloni, che lo guidano per aiutarlo e proteggerlo.
Non dà il senso di pericolo, di inconsapevolezza incoscente...

Qualcosa tipo un animaletto tranquillo per i fatti suoi, osservato dal predatore?

Cambiando di conseguenza anche "il bambino grande" dopo...

Per il resto A-


----------



## Cattivik (7 Maggio 2012)

In cantina ho uno scaffale con la collezione completa di Harmony di chi ci abitava prima... A me serve spazio per delle bottiglie di vino... Se vuoi te la regalo chissà mai che trovi qualche spunto...

Cattivik


----------



## scrittore (8 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2073 ha detto:
			
		

> In cantina ho uno scaffale con la collezione completa di Harmony di chi ci abitava prima... A me serve spazio per delle bottiglie di vino... Se vuoi te la regalo chissà mai che trovi qualche spunto...
> 
> Cattivik


ma non l'avevo già sentita?...
uhm


----------



## Cattivik (8 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2106 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non l'avevo già sentita?...
> uhm


Si mi avevi promesso di passare e non ti sei più fatto vivo...

Cattivik (post it)

P.S. In alternativa repetita iuvant


----------

